# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatige menstruatiecyclus

## duckyzzz

Hoi Allemaal,
Ben nieuw hier. 

Heb al heel wat sites afgestruind om info te krijgen over hoe lang je menstruatuecyclus onregelmatig kan blijven na pilgebruik.

Op mijn 11e werd ik voor het eerst ongesteld, op mijn 15e ben ik na een abortus (gedwongen sex) begonnen met de pil. Die heb ik met een tussenpoos van ong. 5 maand, tot mijn 24e geslikt.

Nu ik mijn ware liefde heb gevonden en we graag een kindje willen, ben ik anderhalf jaar geleden gestopt met de pil. Van de huisarts kreeg ik mee, dat het nog wel een tijd kon duren voor mijn cyclus normaal zou zijn. Die was voor mijn pilgebruik precies 28 dagen en na stress/sex altijd 2 a 3 dagen later.
Vrij regelmatig dus. Nu ik gestopt ben met de pil varieert het steeds. Van 28 dagen tot zelfs 7 weken. Begin van het jaar was het ineens na die zeven-weken-cyclus weer helemaal regelmatig, 28 dagen dus! Dat is 4 keer geweest en nu zijn er weer bijna zeven weken voorbij sinds mijn laatste menstruatie. Volgens de zwangerschapstest die ik vorige week vrijdag heb gedaan, ben ik niet zwanger.

Ik vraag me nu dus af of het zo maar weer ineens na een lange regelmatige periode weer kan omslaan naar onregelmatige periodes. :Confused:  

Voor degene die het zich afvraagt, mijn verleden heb ik met behulp van therapie verwerkt! :Smile:  

Morgen ga ik opnieuw een test doen en als daar weer uitkomt dat ik niet zwanger ben, ga ik toch binnenkort maar eens bij mijn huisarts langs.

Groetjes

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het kan altijd een keertje wisselen. Ik zou afwachten tot je ongesteld wordt, en als daarna weer wel een normale periode is, is het goed (zou natuurlijk nog beter zijn als je wel zwanger bent!). Dusj, zou nog 2 menstruaties afwachten. Of tot 4 weken na de volgende keer, als je weer te laat zou zijn. Volg je het nog?? 

Rot van je verleden trouwens! Maar als je daarvoor zo regelmatig was, en je zo jong al ongesteld was, ben je wel goed vruchtbaar lijkt me. En dat zal je dan nog wel zijn. Maar je lichaam is natuurlijk wel heel lang onderbroken geweest. En nu kan je het zien als opnieuw ongesteld worden, het kan dan ook lang duren voor je weer echt regelmatig bent, zonder onderbrekingen. Het kan ook zijn dat je lichaam nu meer op stress, spanning reageert. En dat je in plaats van een paar dagen langer uitstelt.

Laat je hier in ieder geval wel even weten hoe het verder gaat met je?? Succes ermee!!

----------


## duckyzzz

Hey,

Weekje verder en nog steeds niet ongesteld. Huisarts gebeld, maar hij vind het nog niet zo bijzonder dat ik er voor langs zou moeten komen. Zaterdag zou ik mijn volgende menstruatie moeten hebben, dus ik ben benieuwd of ik het niet gewoon een keer heb overgeslagen. Vriend is er nu wel van ondersteboven. Hij wil duidelijkheid en is nu dus erg knorrig. Ik ben zelf ook wel benieuwd; Ik heb op een andere site gelezen dat er genoeg vrouwen zijn die zwanger waren zonder dat ze het wisten, omdat ze het zwangerschapshormoon niet of niet voldoende aanmaakten en het dus niet in de urine gevonden kon worden door de test.

Ik heb inmiddels wel weer heel erg veel zin in zoetigheid, iets wat ik normaal ook heb vlak voor ik ongesteld moet worden.

Ik laat jullie wel weten hoe het verder afloopt.

 :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ben heel benieuwd! Je kan inderdaad symptoomloos zwanger zijn. Maar, ben jij beetje slank? Dan valt het namelijk echt wel op hoor voor je niet meer terug zou kunnen ofzo. En probeer is verschillende tests, ga is naar de huisarts. Als je nou nog niet ongesteld wordt, moet je gewoon testen bij hem. Zeg er maar bij dat je twijfelt of je zwanger bent. Das toch wel handiger om snel te weten, ipv de maanden afwachten....

Maargoed, misschien wacht je er ook wel te hard op he? Kan me goed voorstellen dat je vriend ook graag duidelijkheid wil!

----------


## duckyzzz

Hai,

Net bij huisarts geweest, was immers maand geleden dat ik ongesteld had moeten worden en ik vond dat ik er op zijn minst eens face to face met hem over moest praten. Hij hield nog steeds aan dat hij het niet zo bijzonder vond. Sommige vrouwen sloegen wel eens een eisprong over, sommige zelfs wel meerdere achter elkaar, dus volgens hem moest ik niet opkijken als ik ook deze maand niet ongesteld zou worden. Hij gaf duidelijk te kennen dat hij de zwangerschapstest vertrouwde, zeker omdat ik die 2 keer gedaan had, met een langere periode ertussen. 
Ik kan niet anders dan wachten tot ik van mijn lichaam duidelijkheid krijg! 

Om op bovenstaande reactie terug te komen. Echt slank ben ik niet, maar van overgewicht is ook geen sprake. Ook toen ik op mijn 15e zwanger was, was er in de derde maand nog niets zichtbaar en toen was ik toch echt wel een slanke meid!

Toch heb ik zelf wel het idee dat ik zwanger zou kunnen zijn, vorige week heb ik namelijk een paniekaanval gehad toen er op mijn weg naar de slaapkamer 2 grote spinnen mijn weg kruisten. Ik ben niet zo heel erg bang aangelegd, hoewel ik spinnen toch altijd wel erg griezelig heb gevonden, dus het kwam wel als een verrassing. Hormonen? Wie zal het zeggen. Ook de huisarts vond dit niet er bijzonder. Het zou natuurlijk kunnen, maar misschien had ik een enge film gezien, of was ik juist op dat moment zo ontspannen dat ik er totaal niet op bedacht was die dingen op mijn weg tegen te komen. Maar zeg nou zelf... wannneer ben je dat wel?!

Groeten

----------


## duckyzzz

Bijna 2 weken verder en nog steeds niet ongesteld. Zwangerschapstest van vanmorgen, want ik ben nu intussen bijna 6 weken overtijd en de laatste test was alweer enkele weken terug!, was nog steeds negatief. Ik snap er nu echt niets meer van. Maandag dan toch maar weer naar de huisarts?! 


Wie heeft dit wel eens meegemaakt en kan me er wat over vertellen, want ondertussen voel ik me toch echt wel een beetje wanhopig.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik denk toch dat je gewoon af zal moeten wachten... Het is inderdaad niet uitzonderlijk als je even overslaat. Juist ook door de spanning eromheen kan het zijn dat je nog langer uitstelt. Die paniekaanval... je komt sowieso wel redelijk gespannen over. En ook als je nu een tijdje niet ongesteld bent zijn je hormonen een beetje van slag, dus zou ook niet vanwege een zwangerschap hoeven zijn. Snap ook je ha wel dat hij nix kan doen. Je hebt zelf al meerdere testen gedaan, als die negatief zijn, zal hij ook negatief testen. Snap wel goed dat je het vervelend vind.... Hoop dat je nu toch niet meer zo lang op zekerheid hoeft te wachten. Hoe het ook is, het is sowieso niet zo dat je ongewenst zwanger zou zijn, en dat je het op tijd moet weten om te kijken wat je dan zou beslissen. Dusj, sterkte met wachten. Probeer je er een beetje bij neer te leggen. Laat het rusten, heb er vrede mee. Dan wordt je ofwel ongesteld, of je komt er nog achter dat je zwanger bent, en hey, dan ist alleen maar korter wachten op jullie kindje!

Hou je me op de hoogte?

----------


## duckyzzz

Hoi,

Van het weekend ben ik ongesteld geworden. erg jammer, maar helaas.

groeten

----------


## anoniempje222

Help!!!!!

Ik ben heel erg onregelmatig ongesteld, de ene keer is mijn cyclus 21 dagen en de keer erop 48 dagen. En elke maand als ik ongesteld word ben ik dood ziek ervan.. maar dat wordt elke maand erger.
Ik moet overgeven, val bijna flauw, spier wit, hele erge krampen waardoor ik niet meer op kan staan. Ik vind de symptonen wel erg op een miskraam lijken. Maar mijn dokter zei: Er zal vast niks aan de hand zijn, anders moet je maar weer aan de pil of een paracetemolletje in nemen(wat dus totaal niet helpt) Verder ben ik al 3jaar niet meer aan de pil, en ben nog steeds niet zwanger geraakt. Daarvan maakt mijn dokter ook geen probleem.
Weet iemand misschien wat er met mij aan de hand is???
Of herkent iemand dit??

Alvast bedankt..

groetjes anoniempje222

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik denk niet dat er echt iets met je aan de hand is... er zijn echt veel vrouwen met dit soort problemen. Wel is het geloof ik zo als je na meer dan een jaar proberen niet zwanger bent, je een hormoonkuur kan krijgen van een gyneacoloog, dan lukt het vaak wel om zwanger te worden. Misschien kan je is zonder die kuur te noemen, een doorverwijzing vragen! Als jij dat wilt, mogen ze die doorverwijzing niet weigeren!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Je kan dan trouwens ook wel laten onderzoeken waar die extreme klachten vandaan komen, en misschien daar een gedeeltelijke oplossing voor vinden!

----------


## anoniempje222

Heel erg bedankt voor je reactie, het geeft me weer een beetje hoop, en ik ga zeker weer bij mijn huisarts langs. En hopelijk ziet hij nu ook in dat dit niet langer kan. Heel erg bedankt!!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Aandringen hoor, laat je niet afschepen! Succes!

----------


## Rosie20

Kan iemand mij uitleggen wat er met mij aan de hand is!!!!!!


Hallo 
Ik ben Roos 21 jaar, weet dat ik jong ben, maar wij willen heel graag een kindje. ik ben al meer dan 1 jaar gestopt met de pil, eerst duurde het een half jaar voordat ik ongesteld werd toen 2 maanden daarna weer en nu inmiddels 2,5 maanden weer niet ongesteld geweest.

Ik was 13 dat ik voor het eerst ongesteld was en ook toen was ik niet regelmatig ongesteld en daardoor aan de pil gegaan!

Hoe kan dit??, ik ben zoo bang dat ik geen kinderen zal kunnen krijgen!

Hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen

Groetjes Roos

----------


## anoniempje222

Hallo Roos..

Je verhaal klinkt best bekend voor mij.
Ik ben nu al 4 jaar niet meer aan de pil. 
Voordat ik aan de pil was, was ik ook onregelmatig ongesteld.
Dit heb ik nu naar vier jaar na de pil nog steeds.
Af en toe sla ik ook een maand over en dan ineens ben ik twee keer in de maand ongesteld. Ik denk dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken. Maar vertrouw je het niet dan zou ik zeker een onderzoek aanvragen bij je dokter. Ikzelf was ook heel bang dat ik geen kinderen kon krijgen, maar ik kan dat dus wel met behulp van een hormoonkuur.

Maak je niet te druk zou ik zeggen, dit komt bij veel vrouwen voor!

Groetjes anoniempje22

----------


## snipper

Hoi Roos,

Ik ben deze week bij de dokter geweest omdat ik ook onregelmatig ben na het stoppen met de pil. Hij zei dat de meeste vrouwen na een half jaar weer regelmatig zijn. En als je na een jaar nog niet regelmatig bent, dan kan dat volgens hem niet meer door het pilgebruik komen, maar moet er een andere oorzaak zijn.
Dat betekent natuurlijk niet dat je geen kinderen kunt krijgen! Het is alleen wel verstandig om naar de dokter te gaan om uit te laten zoeken waarom je nog steeds onregelmatig bent. Wie weet is het iets wat heel makkelijk op te lossen is!
En laat je niet afschepen door de huisarts hoor! Als je erop staat dat hij je door verwijst naar een gyneacoloog dan mag hij dat niet weigeren.

Heel veel succes!

----------


## Rosie20

bedankt alvast..
Door jullie voel ik me een stuk beter eronder..
Ik was al aantal keren bij de doktor geweest, maar door mijn leeftijd lijkt hij me niet serieus, ook heb ik een afspraakkaart gekeregen voor de gyneacoloog maar dan moet ik eerst bij houden wanneer mijn menstruatie was.. en dat is nog maar 1 keer geweest wat ik kan noteren..
Hoop dat dit snel allemaal goed gaat.
Groetjes Roos

----------


## lempinimi

Hallo Roos, beetje late reactie, maar goed. Ik ben toen ik een jaar of 10, misschien net 11 was voor het eerst ongesteld geworden en was het toen altijd erg regelmatig, toen ik mijn vriend (inmiddels mijn man) leerde kennen ben ik met de pil begonnen en ik bleef erg regelmatig ongesteld. Op 25-09-2002 ben ik gestopt met de pil omdat wij een kinderwens hadden, in het begin leek ik vrij regelmatig (netjes 28-30 dagen), maar op den duur veranderde mijn cyclus dusdanig dat er geen touw meer aan vast te knopen viel (varierend tussen 25 en 65 dagen). In oktober 2004 ben ik hiervoor naar de gyn geweest en deze vertelde mij dat ik niet op een normale manier zwanger zou kunnen raken, ik zou een hormoonkuur kunnen krijgen (om mijn cyclus op orde te brengen), maar alleen als ik een gezonde BMI (verhouding tussen je lichaamslengte en je gewicht) zou hebben, wat inhield dat ik tenminste 25 kilo, maar liever nog 30 kilo af zou moeten vallen.
Ik heb van alles geprobeerd, maar ik kwam niet verder dan 7 kilo. Dit was eind 2005 en we hebben ons er toen bij neergelegd dat we geen kinderen zouden krijgen.
Aan mijn cyclus was nog altijd geen touw vast te knopen en ik was dan ook niet verbaasd dat ik na 65 dagen nog niet ongesteld was geworden. Ik besloot dus maar gewoon af te wachten wanneer ik ongesteld zou worden.
Ik had al weken last van mijn rug, en moest op 03-08-2006 (dag 79 van mijn cyclus) van mijn man een afspraak maken met de huisarts.
Ik wist dat de huisarts de rugklachten en het niet ongesteld worden bij elkaar zou optellen en mij zou vragen eerst een zwangerschapstest te doen, alvorens ik zou mogen langs komen, want dit had ik eerder gehad (negatieve test op dag 59 en op dag 65 dus alsnog ongesteld) en ik was er dan ook van overtuigd dat deze test negatief zou zijn.
Maar het je bent zwanger streepje verscheen eerder dan het deze test werkt streepje en even dacht ik dus dat de test verkeerd om in elkaar zat. Tot dus het 2e streepje ook verscheen, ik was dus toch op de gewone manier zwanger geraakt. Niks 25 tot 30 kilo afvallen, niks hormonen, gewoon ontzettend veel geluk gehad.
11 dagen later bleek uit de echo dat ik toen ik teste al 19 weken en 6 dagen zwanger moet zijn geweest, wat dus inhoud dat ik in het begin van mijn zwangerschap 3 keer ongesteld geworden ben.
Het is dus niet zo dat je met een onregelmatige cyclus niet zwanger zou kunnen raken, het is alleen wel moeilijker omdat je niet aan de hand van je cylcus kunt voorspellen wanneer je eisprong ongeveer plaats vindt en wat dus je vruchtbare dagen zijn.

----------


## jacqueline01

Hallo, 

Dit komt mij allemaal heel bekend voor. 
Vanaf mn 12 ben ik ongesteld, niet regelmatig, maar wel ongesteld. Toen ik 18 was kreeg ik een vriendje waarvan ik dacht, ja, voor die tijd wel vriendjes gehad, maar wilde nog geen sex. Ik ben toen naar de huisarts geweest en hem dit voorgelegd. Van hem kreeg ik toen de pil, marvelon microginon. Toen het na een half jaar over was, ben ik ook gestopt met de pil, ik voelde me zo raar iedere keer. En was me zelf niet meer. 
Na dat ik met deze ben gestopt, bleef de ong. uit. Na anderhalf jaar en vier huisartsen verder, ben ik doorgestuurd naar de gynocoloog. (normaal broekmaat 38, toen 46) Ik was net een man, overal haargroei,, borsthaar, snor etc. Van hem kreeg te horen dat ik geen eisprong had. Van hem moest ik toen aan de diana pil. (hormoonpil) Kreeg toen (18 jaar) ook te horen dat als ik kinderen wilde het wel moeizaam gaan en waarschijnlijk niet op de gebruikelijke manier) Nu, 26, heb ik al vijf jaar een geweldige vriend. We zijn nu al 3kwart jaar van de pil, om te proberen toch zwanger te raken. We zijn toen we hier aan begonnen wel langs mn (nieuwe) huisarts geweest en hem dit verhaald voorgelegd. Volgens hem is de wetenschap zo gegroeid dat als ik stop met de diana ik gewoon ong. zou worden en waarschijnlijk ook gewoon zwanger kan raken. Tot op heden nog niets. 
Toen ik gestopt was, ben ik een paar maanden niet ong geworden, in overleg met de huisarts kreeg ik een kuur waardoor ik wel ong kon worden, ik hielt vocht wast enz. 
Precies 30 dagen daarna werdt ik zelf ong. Geweldig was dit, ik dacht echt dat mn lichaam zich zelf op de rails had gekregen. Ik denk er ook wel om, niet tot weinig drank, gezond eten, ipv een pakje sig per dag, rook ik nu 5-6.
Maar, sinds de laatste ong (nu 33 dagen geleden) ben ik niet weer ong geworden. Wel ben ik weer savonds misselijk, wat ik dan ook heb, en ik ben erg kwaad iedere keer.

Wat kan ik nu heb beste doen? wachten tot het weer komt, of kan ik het beste weer naar de huisarts gaan. Hij weet overal van, en vindt het geen probleem als ik komt. Maar ik wil niet weer zn kuur dat de ong op gang wordt geholpen. 
Kan ik misschien in aanmerking komen voor een hormomen kuur?

Ikke

----------


## jacqueline01

Hallo allemaal, 

Is er misschien iemand die mij antwoord kan geven??

Alvast bedant,
Ikke

----------


## Rosie20

hallo jacqueline 
Als ik jou was zo ik naar de dokter gaan om voor een hormomen kuur te gaan..succes.


En voor me oude praat maatjes , ik ben opeens zwanger geraakt!
Super blij

----------


## jacqueline01

Bedankt voor je antwoord Sophie.
Maar op dit moment zijn we ongeveer een half jaar bezig om eventueel zwanger te raken. Ik ben bang dat de huisarts mij zal adviseren om het eerst een jaar te proberen. 
Na wat rekenwerk ben ik er achter gekomen dat ik eens in de twee maanden een cylcus heb (ben eens in de twee maanden onge.)
Uitgerekend hebben wij dat 6 keer per jaar kans om eventueel zwanger te raken. 
Ik denk dat ik je advies op zal vragen en aankomende week een afspraak te maken.
Jullie trouwens van harte met de zwangerschap!!!!! Super! en geniet ervan.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Jaqueline,

Schroom niet om naar je arts te gaan hé...zij zijn er voor je en hoe vaker je gaat,hoe sneller ze je serieus gaan nemen!
Volhouden meid en hopelijk ben je snel zwanger!!!

Xx Agnes

----------


## jacqueline01

Dankjewel Agnes,
Het heeft even geduurd, maar heb vorige week met de huisarts overlegd. Hij begrijpt me en krijg een deze dagen een oproep om naar het ziekenhuis te gaan, verder kijken.
Hier ben ik wel erg blij mee. Mijn cyclus duurt steeds langer. vorig jaar zater er 30-40 dagen tussen. Op dit moment zit er ca 70 dagen tussen. Er is dus iets niet goed. 
Zodra ik meer weet wat er gaat gebeuren, kom ik bij jullie terug!

Dankjewel!!

liefs
Jacq

----------


## vriendschappelijk

_hey allemaal, ik hoop dat iemand mij hiermee kan helpen.
ik ben al ongeveer twee maanden niet ongesteld geweest, misschien iets langer.
is het niet zo dat de eicel na een week dood gaat in je lichaam en dat je dan niet vruchtbaar bent?
of iniedergeval dat het mannelijke zaad zich niet kan plaatsen in jou lichaam zogezegd?
groetjes. mij_

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Vriendschappelijk,

Wanneer je 2 maanden al niet meer ongesteld bent geweest is het wellicht tijd om jezelf een aantal vragen te gaan stellen  :Wink: 

- Slik je de pil?
- Heb je onveilige seks gehad?
- Wellicht veilige seks met gescheurd condoom gehad?

Mocht je nou zoiezo 2 van die 3 vragen kunnen beantwoorden met 'ja'. dan zou het kunnen dat er hier sprake is van een zwangerschap, dit kun je natuurlijk zelf het best beoordelen.

Heb je nou nog helemaal geen seks gehad, dan ga ik eerder denken aan:

- Hoelang ben je al ongesteld? ( Het is bij de meeste zo dat het eerste jaar van de menstruatie érg onregelmatig verloopt, zo kun je soms maanden overslaan, zélfs een jaar!)
- Heb je een regelmatige cyclus, of juist een hele onregelmatige? (Bij onregelmatige cyclussen kan het voorkomen dat je opeens 2 maanden overslaat)
- Heb je last van stress?? (Stress zorgt voor menstruatieuitstel!)

Mocht je nou zelf het idee hebben dat je zwanger zou kunnen zijn zou ik je adviseren even langs de apotheek te gaan en een zwangerschapstest te halen. Zo kun je zelf testen en ben je meteen van je zorgen af  :Wink: 

Sterkte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## vriendschappelijk

_ik kan maar 1 vraag beantwoorden met een ja, end at is dat k het onveilig heb gedaan, maar wel voor het zingen de kerk uit, maar ben je als vrouw vruchtbaar als je al een poos niet ongesteld bent geworden??
en ben twee jaar geleden ongesteld geworden en ben nooit regelmatig ongesteld geweest en heb regelmatig last van stress.
heel veel dank!
groetjes mij_

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ik neem aan dat je weet dat de manier van Voor het zingen de kerk uitgaan tótaal niet veilig is? Je kunt namelijk zwanger worden van voorvocht! Wanneer je een onregelmatige menstruatie hebt is het altijd gissen.. Ik zou je adviseren om even een testje te gaan doen, dan weet je het namelijk zeker! Ook zou ik je adviseren aan een vorm van anticonceptie te doen. De pil, en zéker bij seks condooms, een soa heb je zó opgelopen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## vriendschappelijk

ja ik weet dat het onveilig is voor het zingen de kerk uit, ik denk dat het nu even afwachten is wanneer ik ongesteld wordt, en als ik ongesteld ben weet ik dan zeker dat ik niet zwanger ben , toch?
na hoevel weken na de seks is het het handigst om z'n test te kopen?
groetjes mij

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Nou dat is niet 100% zeker, sommige vrouwen worden de eerste maanden van hun zwangerschap gewoon ongesteld! Je kunt een test doen vanaf de eerste dag dat je dus ongesteld had moeten worden. Aangezien jij al 2 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest bent kun je dus gewoon op ieder moment nu een test doen. Ik raad je dat toch echt aan hoor! Dan weet je meteen waar je aan toe bent! En als het niet zo is ben je gelukkig van alle stress af  :Wink: !

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

